# Pea****



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Took these on a lunch break at Tracy Aviary. Pretty birds these boys...

http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t181/threshershrk/Pea****4.jpg

http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t181/threshershrk/Pea****5.jpg

http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t181/threshershrk/Pea****3.jpg

http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t181/threshershrk/Pea****2.jpg

http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t181/threshershrk/Pea****1.jpg

http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t181/threshershrk/Pea****.jpg


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Those are some impressive shots. Nice work.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Very cool !!! 

I like the mohawk thingy on his head....


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I've been told that they taste like chicken.....


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

nice


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

They don't taste like Chicken- believe me. Sure would like that all those chest feathers off that boy- soft hackle city


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Those are some nice shots! Sure seems like a sweet camera!


----------

